# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  بوسترات افلام لعام  2010

## MiSteR LoNeLy

STARRING:      *Josh Brolin, John Malkovich, Megan Fox, Will Arnett, Michael Shannon*
  DIRECTOR:* Jimmy Hayward*
  STUDIO: *Warner Bros.*
  RATING: _PG-13 (For violence, ********, adult situations)_ 
  THEATER COUNT (Opening Weekend): *TBD*
  RUNNING TIME:   *TBD*
  TOTAL DOMESTIC BOX OFFICE: *TBD*


 




   STARRING: _Talia Zucker, Rosie Traynor, David Pledger, Martin Sharpe, Steve Jodrell, Tamara Donnellan, Scott Terrill_
  DIRECTOR: _Joel Anderson_
  STUDIO:* After Dark Films* 
RATING: *R (For violence, adult situations, ********)
*THEATER COUNT (Opening Weekend): *TBD
*RUNNING TIME:* 89 minutes
*TOTAL DOMESTIC BOX OFFICE: *TBD
*U.S. DVD RELEASE DATE: *TBD 
*


**
STARRING: _Sylvester Stallone_ 
  DIRECTOR:_ Sylvester Stallone_ 
  STUDIO: _Lionsgate_
  RATING: _R (For violence, ********)_ 
  THEATER COUNT (Opening Weekend): *TBD*
  RUNNING TIME:   *TBD*
  TOTAL DOMESTIC BOX OFFICE: *TBD*
U.S. DVD RELEASE DATE: *TBD 
*
**
STARRING: *Bryce Dallas Howard, Chris Evans, Ellen Burstyn, Mamie Gummer, Ann-Margret, Will Patton, Zach Grenier*
  DIRECTOR: _Jodie Markell_ 
  STUDIO: *Paladin* 
RATING:* PG-13 (For ********, adult situations, drug use)* 
THEATER COUNT (Opening Weekend):* TBD*
RUNNING TIME: _1 hour, 42 minutes_ 
TOTAL DOMESTIC BOX OFFICE: *TBD* 
U.S. DVD RELEASE DATE:_ TBD 


 


_STARRING: _Rachel Weisz, Max Minghella, Ashraf Barhom, Michael Lonsdale, Rupert Evans, Homayoun Ershadi, Oscar Isaac_
  DIRECTOR: *Alejandro Amenbar* 
  STUDIO: _Focus Features_ 
  RATING: *R (For violence, nudity, ********, adult situations)* 
  THEATER COUNT (Opening Weekend): *TBD*
  RUNNING TIME:   *TBD*
  TOTAL DOMESTIC BOX OFFICE: *TBD*
U.S. DVD RELEASE DATE: *TBD 


*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]افلام رائعة وجميلة 

مشكور على المواضيع الجميلة
[/align]

----------

